# Cross-training



## Balrog (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm a 5th Degree Black Belt in Taekwondo.  Lately, I have begun cross-training in Tai Chi.

I find it fascinating to see the same basic martial arts concepts expressed with a different philosophy.  And it's also fun just being a beginner student again!


----------



## cwalker (Nov 19, 2007)

It's great that you're exploring a new discipline and have a willingness to put yourself back into the role of the beginner.  

My teacher has always impressed on me that one of the great ways to cultivate the awareness that Chi Gung requires is to actively look for the ways things inter-relate.  

I'm curious what connections you might be seeing in your practice of Tai Chi and Taekwondo? 

Regards, 
C


----------



## exile (Nov 19, 2007)

Tai Chi is a combat art. And combat between humans is ultimately constrained by the facts of human skeletal anatomy. There are only so many ways to do damage to a human frame. So it's not surprising that there are resemblances and echoes to be found between even two such different-looking MAs as TKD and TC.

But like cwalker, I'd be very interested in the _specific_ connections you're seeing between the two arts....


----------



## East Winds (Nov 20, 2007)

My teacher always says "Cross train by all means, but never forget your roots"

Best wishes


----------



## larry (Nov 20, 2007)

understanding tai chi function will enhance your tae kwon do structure and potential.  And as you age,  you will benefit from the practice.


----------

